# My newly knitted Chenille cardigan



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Just finished and fits me lovely, knitted sleeves and yoke with chenille/filigree to hold it stable. Fairisle with acrylic black 4ply yarn. My own design in DAK8, knitted yoke separate from skirt.
I am pleased with result. Neck in 1x1 rib double and button band sideways double.


----------



## loveseat (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Very beautiful!!


----------



## Sharone01 (Sep 5, 2011)

Marvelous. Looks like/better than expensive Designer sweaters in upscale retail shops.


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

WOW That is gorgeous!


----------



## smarj (Aug 19, 2013)

very beautiful


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW! I guess you should be pleased. I especially like that you added design to the bottom band, too. What inspired you?


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

WOW! Really beautiful.


----------



## Shasta53 (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow! Love the colors and the design! So pretty!


----------



## Ayarnaddict (Oct 23, 2014)

Wow, now that's a very rich looking cardigan.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's beautiful, very nice design especially like the decorative band. Do you mind advising what is the fiber in your chenille?


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Really lovely work!  Ann


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

Absolutely lovely! Such wonderful--detailed work.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

:thumbup: looks great - I especially like the FI welt


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for your nice comments, actually the yarn was a bargain in a charity shop, 750 grams, no band on the yarn or inside the cone, £3. Already made a scarf to try it out but do not know the fibre apart from being chenille, but it knits beautifully on my Silver Reed 840 along with a strand of filigree on tension 6.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

tis lovely my ansome, proper job :thumbup:


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very pretty well done.


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

I love that! It loks so soft (and expensive). 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Beautiful! I love the design and lovely colour. Well done!


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

Absolutely stunning, I think this is about the most impressive piece of work I've seen. I would pay top dollar for this & I don't part with money easily. I love this!! I want to be able to knit like you when I grow up lol!! Just amazing!!
Mary Jo


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

There is so much creativity you can accomplish on a knitting machine. Idea's come from all sorts of places, colour makes a garment, worth messing around with your ends of cones to achieve something different in colour and stitch.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very, very nice!!!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Gorgeous! And excellent knitting & design. Love it totally.

Marge


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Stunning &#128151;&#128151;


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

Beautiful love the colours and the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## Smarty (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi I have the same machine as you I am in the West Midlands Joan


----------



## ladybugg111 (Dec 26, 2014)

:lol: pretty!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

That is truly lovely. And it's in my favorite color too.


----------



## Wellseasoned (Oct 16, 2014)

Just beautiful. I am fascinated by how you used DAK8 to desire the band.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful. I love it.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Totally stunning. Well done.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Lovely work :thumbup:


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful......you did wonderful work.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

That is a great job! I have been hesitant to use Chenille because I thought it wouldn't knit well, but you've proved it works!


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Great job, Capricorn, your cardi is beautiful!


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

That is fantastic!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

wow


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

I should mention that the bottom band was done by casting on in a 3ply black acrylic doing 16 rows stst. this is the number of rows in the bottom pattern, then followed this by doing the fairisle of the band. 

When piece casted off I then picked up the bottom of the st.st. and joined it on the wrong side to the top of the band by hand. This made the bottom band stiffer and more like an edge to the garment.


----------



## grammykaryn (Dec 26, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

You did a fantastic job on designing and knitting this cardigan. I really love the style, colors, and fairisle design. I'm also partial to yokes, so I love that you left the yoke portion in the same plain color as the sleeves. 

Wonderful job!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice, love the detail in the bottom band too.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Fantastic work.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

What a beautiful pattern! Really lovely cardigan. Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

This is lovely


----------



## Kindia (Jun 17, 2015)

What a fantastic design. Very nice!


----------



## Mandy111 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lovely! That colour should suit you.


----------



## ChunkyMonkey (Dec 25, 2013)

That's lovely. I especially like the border differentiation.


----------



## marvma brown (Sep 4, 2014)

Everyone else already said it all, but I just have to add: gorgeous! nice work. Love the bottom band especially.


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

omg that is beautiful


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Marvellous work, superb knitting&#128077;&#127995;&#128525;


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Great combination of color.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

That's very attractive !!! I love the lower border. Does the pattern extend to the back or is it plain ?


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very pretty and classy looking!


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

purdeygirl said:


> That's very attractive !!! I love the lower border. Does the pattern extend to the back or is it plain ?


The pattern extends all the way around.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

Lovely!!Great job!!!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

